# What species is left on your bucket list....



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 7, 2015)

.....and have you made a plan to fill it?

For me it's canvasback.  There are other ducks I haven't gotten (ruddy, golden eye, eiders, etc.), but I don't have a burning desire for any of these.  But I really do want a bull can!

So far, I have not made any specific plans to try and scratch one off my list.  I have friends who hunt Seminole and kill a few every year, and a relative who has shot a good many in North Carolina's Pamlico Sound, though he says it is hard to target them, as they are there today and gone tomorrow.

The places where I normally hunt, killing a can would be rare indeed.  It happens, but not very often and never to me.  So I guess if I'm going to cross it off the list, I need to get busy and make a plan!


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 7, 2015)

I hate them all equally. I do not discriminate too much. About the only bird i will pass on is a meganser or ruddy but i consider a coot higher class than those.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Apr 7, 2015)

A bull sprig
Drake widgeon


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 7, 2015)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> A bull sprig
> Drake widgeon



Head to Venice, Louisiana and you'll kill both the first morning out!


----------



## capt stan (Apr 7, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I hate them all equally. I do not discriminate too much. About the only bird i will pass on is a meganser or ruddy but i consider a coot higher class than those.



Couldn't do it, had to have it.... the lowly Ruddy........


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mottled and tree ducks. I have not made any plans but I will have the right boat for it this year.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mottled, tree, and goldeneye.  Would put a brandt and a Cackler over those three though.  Something about them little honkers I just like.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 7, 2015)

Go to RI, Mass, or NY Faustin and it is almost guaranteed!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I will oneday.  Its next on my list.  Be a few years though.  Between kids and bills the time/money just aint there right now.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 7, 2015)

I hear ya. That's why I went before I got married. It was a fairly costly trip but one I will never forget. When you do get the chance you should go for sure though.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 8, 2015)

How to lose 100 pounds in three months:  go on a diet of nothing but Brant, Eider and Scooter!

The weight will come off cause you'll throw up after every meal.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Idk..... Have you ever had scoteroni??


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 8, 2015)

On our property, something other than woodies is on my list. More specifically, a drake mallard. We don't see them often (if ever). But this year will be the first year really managing for ducks so we'll see what happens. Certainly not expecting a miraculous influx of ducks, but the occasional green head or ring neck would be nice.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 8, 2015)

Spur-winged goose, shot at one and he it twice!  Those things look and act like teridactys and they are tough!  The guide shot one with a .243 that was eating cabage starts on his farm.

Nice bush buck in your avatar photo.  Eastern Cape?


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice bush buck in your avatar photo.  Eastern Cape?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nope.  Save Conservancy, Zimbabwe.  Last day of a 15-day cape buffalo/leopard combo hunt.
> 
> Here he is mounted in my trophy room:


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 9, 2015)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Nope.  Save Conservancy, Zimbabwe.  Last day of a 15-day cape buffalo/leopard combo hunt.
> 
> Here he is mounted in my trophy room:



Beautiful!  I was supposed to have one on license on my trip to Zimbabwe but the concession manager gave it away before I got there.  I paid for it, too.  I did get to swap it out for another animal but I really wanted another bush buck.  We saw a monster, too, easily stalked and a "gimme" shot.  Oh, well, that is Africa.

Did you get your cat?


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Beautiful!  I was supposed to have one on license on my trip to Zimbabwe but the concession manager gave it away before I got there.  I paid for it, too.  I did get to swap it out for another animal but I really wanted another bush buck.  We saw a monster, too, easily stalked and a "gimme" shot.  Oh, well, that is Africa.
> 
> Did you get your cat?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 9, 2015)

Very Nice, indeed!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought this thread was about birds we HAVE NOT shot?

For me, it's the flamingo



Phoenicopterus Ruber.

I've killed just about everything else. (when I was a kid, I thought I could kill a Cape Buffalo with my .177 Crosman air rifle. Peter Hathaway Capstick had nothing on me!)


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 10, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I thought this thread was about birds we HAVE NOT shot?
> 
> For me, it's the flamingo
> 
> ...


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 10, 2015)

You shoot it.  You eat it!


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 10, 2015)

Love some Capstick! Hemingway, Roosevelt, Hunter, Karamojo Bell, love em all! 

On my waterfowl bucket list, Cinnamon teal, the tree ducks, the golden eyes, and anything else that flies into the decoys...


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 10, 2015)

copperheadmike said:


> Love some Capstick! Hemingway, Roosevelt, Hunter, Karamojo Bell, love em all!
> 
> On my waterfowl bucket list, Cinnamon teal, the tree ducks, the golden eyes, and anything else that flies into the decoys...



I seen said "tree ducks" mentioned on this thread a few times but have never heard of them. Google suggests they're black bellied whistling ducks (or similar species)?

If that's the case expect those to be scratched off of your list in GA soon. I was told by the DNR waterfowl biologist that regarding my land in Sumter co. if we don't have them already, they're on their way. I'm keeping my eye out for em


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 10, 2015)

Theres a couple different varietys that can be shot in the states. The blackbellies are plentiful in South GA during the summer and I have seen them during early teal season.  I havent seen any during duck season though...


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 10, 2015)

copperheadmike said:


> Love some Capstick! Hemingway, Roosevelt, Hunter, Karamojo Bell, love em all!
> 
> On my waterfowl bucket list, Cinnamon teal, the tree ducks, the golden eyes, and anything else that flies into the decoys...




I got got the cinnamon teal scratched off the list in Sinop, Turkey in 1970.  I shot it when it sprang out of a marsh while we were dove hunting.  Didn't have a clue exactly what it was until we got back to base and a duck hunter from California identified it as a drake cinnamon.

Tell you what -- it ate good!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 10, 2015)

maconbacon said:


> I seen said "tree ducks" mentioned on this thread a few times but have never heard of them. Google suggests they're black bellied whistling ducks (or similar species)?
> 
> If that's the case expect those to be scratched off of your list in GA soon. I was told by the DNR waterfowl biologist that regarding my land in Sumter co. if we don't have them already, they're on their way. I'm keeping my eye out for em




There are actually two species of whistling tree duck that can be shot in the South.  As mentioned, the black bellied tree duck, but also the Fulvous tree duck.  

If I'm not mistaken, both can be taken during regular duck season, however the limit on the Fulvous variety is one daily, while the black bellied variety is the same as any common duck -- six.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 10, 2015)

Best chance at tree ducks is Florida but that's no secret.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 10, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Best chance at tree ducks is Florida but that's no secret.



you get that new boat and i have a buddy in FL that might be able to put us on some tree ducks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 11, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> you get that new boat and i have a buddy in FL that might be able to put us on some tree ducks.


Well make a phone call and we will hook up and go. It is as simple as that.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 11, 2015)

Even a decent chance at a mottled and I would be willing to go.


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 11, 2015)

I could get you both. Just get in the car.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I could get you both. Just get in the car.



Don't worry this year I am going to take you up on it. Putting away some pennies starting now!!


----------



## riverbank (Apr 12, 2015)

Not trying to change the subject but dad gum GAHUNTER60 has got some awesome mounts !! That must have cost a fortune on eBay!! Haha..im just messing around. Good job and congratulations to you sir ! Your a lucky fella ! Most folks only dream of taking game like that !


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 12, 2015)

riverbank said:


> Not trying to change the subject but dad gum GAHUNTER60 has got some awesome mounts !! That must have cost a fortune on eBay!! Haha..im just messing around. Good job and congratulations to you sir ! Your a lucky fella ! Most folks only dream of taking game like that !




Most folks aren't as old as I am!  Plus, those African trophies came earlier in this century when you could go to Africa and shoot 7-10 different species of antelope for the same price, or cheaper, than one New Mexico private land elk hunt.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 13, 2015)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Most folks aren't as old as I am!  Plus, those African trophies came earlier in this century when you could go to Africa and shoot 7-10 different species of antelope for the same price, or cheaper, than one New Mexico private land elk hunt.



And if you're dreaming/planning an Africa hunt I'd go sooner rather than later.  Between the corrupt governments, poaching and bunny-huggers, hunting in Africa is on the endangered list.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 13, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Even a decent chance at a mottled and I would be willing to go.



My first duck was a hen mottled in loxahatchee on the first shot with the same 20 guage I still use today. I missed one this past season in okeechobee, that was a bummer cause it was an easy shot, knocked feathers off but that thing refused to drop. 

Here comes the guage comments......


----------



## wray912 (Apr 13, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Even a decent chance at a mottled and I would be willing to go.



i can get you the chance just gotta do your end on the trigger


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 13, 2015)

wray912 said:


> i can get you the chance just gotta do your end on the trigger



If it is within a reasonable distance i can normally do pretty well.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 13, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If it is within a reasonable distance i can normally do pretty well.



Again, Venice, Louisiana.  We usually have at least one Mottled Duck in our bag every trip, sometimes more than one.

One thing is for sure, they sure are BIG!  I guess it's because they don't burn a lot of calories migrating.  To me (and I guess it might be because I hunted Venice so much shot so many mottled ducks), a black duck is a better trophy.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 13, 2015)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Again, Venice, Louisiana.  We usually have at least one Mottled Duck in our bag every trip, sometimes more than one.
> 
> One thing is for sure, they sure are BIG!  I guess it's because they don't burn a lot of calories migrating.  To me (and I guess it might be because I hunted Venice so much shot so many mottled ducks), a black duck is a better trophy.



The trophy is in the eye of the beholder. A  GOOD black is on my list as well ( I have killed a hen). To me it is about collecting a new species. Where I hunt they are non existent and I just want to knock it off of my list. It and the tree ducks are one of the few left I can get within a few thousand miles of me so I guess the attainability of it at the moment is why it is high on my list. I generally go into every season with a species or two in mind and like I said it is getting harder and cost more $$$ the more of them you knock off. Of course I know you understand that.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 13, 2015)

That's why I said "to me."  About 20 years ago I knocked down a double on a beaver pond near Clarks Hill.   They turned out to be a drake and a hen black ducks.  Like an idiot, I ate them both.  

Man would I love to have them mounted today!  I'd probably have done them like I did these green wings from Venice:


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 13, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> My first duck was a hen mottled in loxahatchee on the first shot with the same 20 guage I still use today. I missed one this past season in okeechobee, that was a bummer cause it was an easy shot, knocked feathers off but that thing refused to drop.
> 
> Here comes the guage comments......



20 gauge!!!!  Man everybody knows you can't kill ducks with a 20 gauge.  At a minimum you need one of these:






The Old WW -- Waterfowl Widowmaker!  

(If you have never seen TK and Mike's Duck Huntin' video, you owe it to yourself to watch it.  I would have posted the WW- Waterfowl Widowmaker sketch here, but there are a couple of words that are no-nos on this site.  TK passed away at way-too-young an age in 2001.)


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 13, 2015)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> 20 gauge!!!!  Man everybody knows you can't kill ducks with a 20 gauge.  At a minimum you need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is killer on the left or right? Ill have to check out that video. Check your phone killer.


----------

